# Keep up with us thru the KB blog, Facebook page, Twitter, and newsletter!



## KBoards Admin

Hello, KBoarders,

I'm excited to announce the launch of our KBoards blog, facebook page and twitter feeds.

How is this different than the many other e-book blogs and FB pages out there? The answer is: "You." Read more about why we think this content will be of interest to you.

Also: the FB page and Twitter will be announcing exclusive contests and giveaways, as well as promotional discounts from accessory makers. So, please give our FB page a visit and, if you're so inclined, "like" the page so that you get our alerts ino your news feed.

The links are below. We hope you enjoy it and are looking forward to your feedback. Thanks for supporting us in this!

KBoards free newsletter!

blog (http://www.kboards.blogspot.com)

facebook (https://www.facebook.com/kboards.com)

twitter (http://www.twitter.com/kboards1)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"liked"


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Ann!


----------



## mooshie78

Liked and followed.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, mooshie!


----------



## hsuthard

Excellent idea! I love how you can tweet via tapatalk when posting, this is even better! Thanks, Harvey


----------



## ddarol

liked on facebook and put the blog site in favorites.  sorry, don't twitter, but thank you for this!


----------



## KBoards Admin

hsuthard said:


> Excellent idea! I love how you can tweet via tapatalk when posting, this is even better! Thanks, Harvey


Thank you, Holly!


----------



## KBoards Admin

ddarol said:


> liked on facebook and put the blog site in favorites. sorry, don't twitter, but thank you for this!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is great, Harvey!  I already picked up a freebie I didn't know about...

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Liked!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Liked!

And congratulations. I know this is a big step for you...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is great, Harvey! I already picked up a freebie I didn't know about...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jane917 said:


> Liked!


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Me and My Kindle said:


> Liked!
> 
> And congratulations. I know this is a big step for you...


Thank you - and yes - as a blogger you would know that!

I ran a tech blog with multiple daily posts for a couple of years, so I have some inkling of what I'm getting into - and should know better! Call me crazy, but I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Liked. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KBoards Admin

Marlene Joyce Spark said:


> Liked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, Marlene!


----------



## bordercollielady

Liked.. it will take awhile to teach old dogs new tricks tho!  Hah!


----------



## KBoards Admin

bordercollielady said:


> Liked.. it will take awhile to teach old dogs new tricks tho! Hah!


 Thanks, Ricki!


----------



## CegAbq

QUESTION: if you read the blog posts through a feed reader (Google Reader for me), does the blog get any credit for hits/views?


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Harvey! I have liked the page on FB, am following on Twitter, and will now check the blog daily. Thanks again for all of your hard work, Harvey. My Kindles would have been wonderful on their own, but you have helped to make the experience of Kindle ownership even better over the 3+ years that I've been a member of the KB community.


----------



## Andra

Something new with Kindleboards - wonderful!  Thank you Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

CegAbq said:


> QUESTION: if you read the blog posts through a feed reader (Google Reader for me), does the blog get any credit for hits/views?


No, it does not. That's okay, though - feed readers are convenient and I wouldn't discourage that. The same is true for when people sign up for the e-mail list on the blog - they get full copies of the blog posts in their e-mail.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Harvey! I have liked the page on FB, am following on Twitter, and will now check the blog daily. Thanks again for all of your hard work, Harvey. My Kindles would have been wonderful on their own, but you have helped to make the experience of Kindle ownership even better over the 3+ years that I've been a member of the KB community.


Thank you so much for your wonderful comments! That makes my day.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Andra said:


> Something new with Kindleboards - wonderful! Thank you Harvey!


You are welcome - and thank you for being part of KB, Andra!


----------



## tamborine

Liked (and shared) & followed!


----------



## KBoards Admin

tamborine said:


> Liked (and shared) & followed!


Nice! Thank you for the like, and the share!


----------



## amyberta

I liked it.


----------



## Jeff

Good luck, Harv. I'm looking forward to reading what you have to say.


----------



## KBoards Admin

amyberta said:


> I liked it.


Thanks Amy!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Good luck, Harv. I'm looking forward to reading what you have to say.


Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## intinst

Nice to see the blog up again. Looks good.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Nice to see the blog up again. Looks good.


Thank you, intinst! I appreciate that.


----------



## BTackitt

FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!! Liked on FB, and just finished reading blog.


----------



## KBoards Admin

BTackitt said:


> FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!! Liked on FB, and just finished reading blog.


Thank you so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

KindleBoards members: have you seen the top 10 bestsellers in History books? Or today's free e-book that has over 150 five-star ratings? How about today's Kindle daily deal, or the free app of the day?

If not, you probably haven't taken advantage of our new social pages yet! Try it out; it's free, and as easy as a-b-c!

a. Go to our blog (http://www.kboards.blogspot.com), and sign up in the right column for KB e-mail alerts

b. Find us on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards), and "like" us so that you get our alerts in your newsfeed

c. Follow us on Twitter (http://www.twitter.com/kboards1)

Thanks for being part of KB!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I Liked your page on FB, but I do have a question.  Are you going to allow ads and book promotions on your page?  The Amazon Kindle page is pretty much useless any more because it's all ads and promotions.


----------



## KBoards Admin

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I Liked your page on FB, but I do have a question. Are you going to allow ads and book promotions on your page? The Amazon Kindle page is pretty much useless any more because it's all ads and promotions.


It's a great question. We took a hard look at what other blogs and FB pages are doing, and decided against going the "normal route", which would be an endless stream of anonymous book recommendations, or a dump of freebies filling up your newsfeed.

Instead, we're leveraging our strength, which is a forum of real people having real Kindle conversations. So the kinds of things you'll get from us are based on that.

Here are the kinds of posts you can expect from us:

- Trending topics from the forums (curated)
- "real reader recommendations" from our Book Corner
- a curated list of free Amazon books 
- Deep-dive into Top 10 books in a particular genre
- Kindle tips
- Web Wednesday, where we select and highlight another site of interest to Kindle owners
- Thank You Thursday - where we thank a particular sponsor of the boards
- Exclusive KB contests (psssst: one coming up on August 20th!)
- KB-only discounts on accessories
- amazon kindle deal of the day
- amazon free app of the day 
- profiles of KB authors (not paid-for, it's a free service we offer)
- "real reader recommendations" on Kindle accessories

Thank you so much for supporting us by liking our FB page and following our blog!

-Harvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, it sounds like if people start posting random . . . . .let's say junk. . . .to the kindleboards FB page, you'll be deleting it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, it sounds like if people start posting random . . . . .let's say junk. . . .to the kindleboards FB page, you'll be deleting it?


Yes.


----------



## Steph H

Wow, you're going all out with the KB expansion, Harvey - how exciting! I shall run over to FB and like it right away.   The KB forums have been an invaluable resource in the nearly 4 years I've been aboard, and I have no doubt these new social outlets you've added will prove to be the same.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Steph H said:


> Wow, you're going all out with the KB expansion, Harvey - how exciting! I shall run over to FB and like it right away.  The KB forums have been an invaluable resource in the nearly 4 years I've been aboard, and I have no doubt these new social outlets you've added will prove to be the same.


Thank you so much for your kind comments.

In the past two days, about 200 of you have visited our KB Facebook page and "liked" it. Thank you for doing that and I hope you enjoy the info and updates that we post there.

P.S. We have a Kindle accessory contest coming up, on August 20th, that will appear on the Facebook page. It will be accompanied by an exclusive KB discount code for a major accessory vendor.

So head on over there and "like" it to ensure you don't miss out on that!


----------



## sebat

I've really enjoying the blog post running through my FB feed. It keeps me up to date even when I don't have time to make it to KB. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

sebat said:


> I've really enjoying the blog post running through my FB feed. It keeps me up to date even when I don't have time to make it to KB. Thanks, Harvey!


Thank you, Sabat!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We launched the FB page and blog one month ago today, with the internal goal of having 1,000 "likes" on the FB page in a month.

Well, it looks like today we're going to reach not 1,000, but 3,000 likes! Thanks so much for the encouragement!

Do you follow our Facebook page? You can do so by "liking" us at http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards... and you'll receive our free Kindle books alerts plus other useful information for Kindle owners!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

4008 "Likes" as of today.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> 4008 "Likes" as of today.


NICE!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow, that's about 1,000 likes in the past 4 days. Wonderful!


----------



## intinst

Already 4122


----------



## Ann in Arlington

4247. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

C'mon 5K!!!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

5160. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

5517!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

5775


----------



## Ann in Arlington

5908   

We're closin' in on 6000, people!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And we're there!

*6007*

Betsy


----------



## Meka

GO KB!  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6213


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6370


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6493


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Over 6500, let's get to 7000 by the weekend!  C'mon 7K!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6740


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

6904!!!  Let's make 7000 today!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

7,015 as of this hour. Hooray! Great to see so many people engaging on our FB page, so quickly after launch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And 7077 this morning. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

7275 at 8:34 a.m. Saturday September 29, 2012.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

7366!  We can make 7500 today!  If you haven't visited the Facebook page, head on over.  "Like" us and leave a comment telling us how much you love your Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

7417 Getting closer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

7713 at 7:59 PM on Oct 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We've topped 9,000: 9093 at 9:49 AM on October 13.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And  9253 this morning!  I think we can hit 10K by the end of the month!  I think we can, I think we can....  

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

We hit 10,000 likes this morning! 

In a mere 70 days. Thank you all so much for the support of our Facebook page and blog!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

81 more likes and we'll be at 12K!  Awesome!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

12,000, baby!    

Thanks to all for "Liking" our Facebook page!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

closing in on 13,000 !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And we're over 13,000!



Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hurrah!

For the past ten weeks, we've averaged 1,000 new people following our Facebook page every week. Welcome to you all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AND. . .we've topped 14,000 likes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

15,000!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Over 16,000. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!!!!!

Go, little FB Page, Go!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Very exciting.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yahoo! At this rate, we might be within sight of having 20,000 FB friends by the end of the year... which is about double what our "wildest dream" goal was.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've had 1,000 new FB friends in the past four days... we're over 17,000 now. Welcome all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

18160 this morning!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann in Arlington said:


> 18160 this morning!


Yahoo! Welcome to all our new Facebook friends!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

18899 right now!  Will we hit 19000 by morning?  Hmmmmm......

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

18,960 . . . . almost there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, should go over 19K today!  We've got a good shot at 20K by the end of the year, woohoo!!

C'mon, everyone, join the party and "Like" us!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

19055


----------



## intinst

now at 19,962...


----------



## intinst

And now 20,058!


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Yahoo! At this rate, we might be within sight of having 20,000 FB friends by the end of the year... which is about double what our "wildest dream" goal was.


"Wildest Dream" turned out to be a little low.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

WOOHOOOO!  20K LIKES!  

Way to go, little Facebook page!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, two days later, we're at 21,008!  It was at 20,999 this morning when I went to post the FAOTD, and within about ten minutes it was at 21,008.  Let's see how high we go today!  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, two days later, 22,009....  At this rate, we should hit 23,000 before the end of the year?  Can we do it?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, two days later, 22,009.... At this rate, we should hit 23,000 before the end of the year? Can we do it?
> 
> Betsy


Didn't quite make it -- but there's a good chance we'll do it today: 22,720 right now.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yesterday was a little quiet, but right now we're at 22,963... I imagine we'll break 23,000 before the day is out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And we're there!  23,022....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

24,000+!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

25,009!  Woo Hoo


----------



## Ann in Arlington

26,125. . . . . . . . . and counting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

27, 878. . . . . we just keep climbing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, will we get to 28,000 today?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, we will!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

29057!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*30,130 !*

Go KindleBoards. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

32,285


just sayin'. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, 2000 more likes in a bit over a week.  Yay, li'l FB page!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

33,422


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AND we've topped 35,000. . . .current LIKES are 35,100.

I don't know much about it, but that seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

36,278


----------



## Ann in Arlington

37,002


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!!  40K, here we come.....

Betsy


----------



## SuzyLiebermann

signed up!
incredible what you did in not even a year!
congrats!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

over 51,000 Likes on FB. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Passed 2200 likes on the new kboards.com page in just a few hours. . . . keep it moving! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/KBoardscom/260219347448387


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now we're over 6300!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We're at an even 57,000 LIKES on FaceBook!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We've crossed 58,000!  58,009 at this moment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

60000, here we come!

C'mon, folks, LIKE us!

www.facebook.com/kboards.com

Betsy


----------



## Diane Carter

I have just joined and welcome any input.


----------



## WPPI

I have followed on twitter and like you on facebook.


----------



## G. G. Rebimik

Liked on FB, thanks and great idea!

G. G. Rebimik


----------



## slacksusan

My first post. trying to get a photo uploaded to author page.


----------



## honey badger

Liked on FB. Requested the Newsletter.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know I did not even know that there was a FB page - seems to be abandoned now?
And the blog has clearly not been updated.  I know Harvey did a lot, but are these going to be used or not?
I think their existence takes away from this forum, by the way.

just sayin....


----------



## Rick D Hesperus

LIKED!

Everyone else, make sure you go to facebook.com/kboards.com NOT facebook.com/kboards or you will get something VERY different!


----------

